# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Leonardo da Vinci, android robot, Minoru Asada, of the University of Osaka, Suita, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Minoru Asada

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot Leonardo da Vinci

Published on Sep 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 3, 2018




> Android “Da Vinci” (Osaka University, A-Lab)
> “Dreams of Leonardo da Vinci and JTEKT Technology” exhibition
> JTEKT ROOM Ginza, Tokyo, Japan
> December 2017

----------

